# Show off how old your account is!



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't.   But you can.


----------



## KazoWAR (Aug 30, 2013)

2008 for me


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

KazoWAR said:


> 2008 for me


Nice


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 30, 2013)

2003


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't remember, let's see with this post. 

EDIT: 2004!


----------



## Gahars (Aug 30, 2013)

Only 2011 posters will remember this.







#2011ties #YOLO #Swaggot


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

You both guys have 9~10 year old accounts!


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Only 2011 posters will remember this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#Ohnoyoudidnt #hasttags #are #stupid # to #me #i #don't #know #why #yolswamaggot


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 30, 2013)

2010


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

Liberta said:


> 2010


Nice!


----------



## Disizdream (Aug 30, 2013)

Well... I can't vote because.... I'm from 2002 !!!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 30, 2013)

I think 2008, I'll check after this post.

EDIT: 2009


----------



## Depravo (Aug 30, 2013)

Apparently I'll be celebrating my 5th anniversary very soon.


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Apparently I'll be celebrating my 5th anniversary very soon.


The day after the launch of Pokemon X/Y!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 30, 2013)

2011.. Ah.


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 30, 2013)

2003 for me!  Woohoo


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 30, 2013)

2010 bruh


----------



## pasc (Aug 30, 2013)

hmmm.... somewhere in the good ol GBA Days... (the last of em... before I lurked here)


----------



## redact (Aug 30, 2013)

Pointless post incrementing thread?

Methinks yes


----------



## person66 (Aug 30, 2013)

lets see. (also, isn't this more of an eof kind of topic?)

looks like 2009. Side note, I am sad because they switched to the new layout just as I was about to get my first blue ribbon .


----------



## ilman (Aug 30, 2013)

Hmm, let's see.
2010, huh?
I thought I was here for a year or two longer.


----------



## Langin (Aug 30, 2013)

2008 here


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 30, 2013)

2007 right here


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Aug 30, 2013)

2008 I think...

Yep.


----------



## Jockel (Aug 30, 2013)

2008, and still "new member". Kappa
Truth to be told, I very rarely like to engage in discussion around these parts. 
Temp has (and mostly has had) it's fair share of pirate kiddie idiots.


----------



## The Masked Man (Aug 30, 2013)

2011, but lurking for longer than that.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Aug 30, 2013)

2011.

Admittedly I was using the temp a lot longer, but 10~11 year old me realised young people weren't liked in many areas of the internet.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 30, 2013)

person66 said:


> lets see. (also, isn't this more of an eof kind of topic?)
> 
> looks like 2009. Side note, I am sad because they switched to the new layout just as I was about to get my first blue ribbon .


 
Well GBAtemp got hacked and XenForo has this layout with everything, so yep. Before it was some other forum software, don't remember.


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

2008 is the popular year right now! But 2009 is catching up.


----------



## Nojoy (Aug 30, 2013)

Class of 2003 kickin' it old school.


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

Nojoy said:


> Class of 2003 kickin' it old school.


So what did GBAtemp look like in 2003?


----------



## Par39 (Aug 30, 2013)

Finally dared to register in 2011, was lurking for a few years before that.


----------



## Prophet (Aug 30, 2013)

2002. Hail me as your new God!


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

Prophet said:


> 2002. Hail me as your new God!


It's not even on the poll.


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 30, 2013)

lemme check.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 30, 2013)

I've been a member here longer than I've been dating my girlfriend.

Imagine that.


----------



## Nojoy (Aug 30, 2013)

The site was deep in cataloging all of the GBA releases, and it was THE best place to find out any information about gba flash carts. Visually, it looked similar... I can't remember when the graphic overhaul happened.
A lot of GBA homebrew developers haunted it's halls. Community was great. Always an answer for any question you had. The scene was a LOT different back then... I don't remember any piracy vs. anti-piracy feuds, a lot of us actually enjoyed seeing a cool intro patched onto a new release, and when a new Pokemon game dropped the thread was filled with little birds chirping "GIMMIE! GIMME!"
A lot was different... a lot the same.

Now you kids get off my lawn, you can't have your ball back!


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I've been a member here longer than I've been dating my girlfriend.
> 
> Imagine that.


 Dating 1~3 years?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 30, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Dating 1~3 years?


 

A few months past 2 years, yeah.


----------



## Bake (Aug 30, 2013)

2008.


----------



## jargus (Aug 30, 2013)

2007 here


----------



## louisfoxton (Aug 30, 2013)

I made an account in 2008 but i have been on this site since 2007


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

Nojoy said:


> The site was deep in cataloging all of the GBA releases, and it was THE best place to find out any information about gba flash carts. Visually, it looked similar... I can't remember when the graphic overhaul happened.
> A lot of GBA homebrew developers haunted it's halls. Community was great. Always an answer for any question you had. The scene was a LOT different back then... I don't remember any piracy vs. anti-piracy feuds, a lot of us actually enjoyed seeing a cool intro patched onto a new release, and when a new Pokemon game dropped the thread was filled with little birds chirping "GIMMIE! GIMME!"
> A lot was different... a lot the same.
> 
> Now you kids get off my lawn, you can't have your ball back!


After that post I went to waybackmachine and you were right. Filled with GBA releases. Now I know why it is called GBAtemp.


----------



## eosia (Aug 30, 2013)

2003


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

eosia said:


> 2003


How does it feel?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 30, 2013)

2006 on my banned account


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 30, 2013)

Lets see...since I have no idea.
2009?

Hyup.
Had an old account around 2005 but mostly made it, then lurked, forgot pass, never recovered cuz never needed to post, then in 2009 I actually became more active I think.


----------



## HtheB (Aug 30, 2013)

2006

I remember some time ago that you could see which member number you were... or am I wrong??...


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 30, 2013)

09 here.


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 30, 2013)

Fuck.  Not only did I make my account on New Year's DAY, I lurked here for over a year before I made my account.
I've actually been visiting this site since 2008.


----------



## eosia (Aug 30, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> How does it feel?


 
I used to get gba roms here  but now time has changed, so fast ...


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

eosia said:


> I used to get gba roms here  but now time has changed, so fast ...


At that time you were able to download roms?


----------



## Issac (Aug 30, 2013)

April 10th, 2004  I've been here for a tiny bit more than a third of my life! 

EDIT:





Xexyz said:


> At that time you were able to download roms?


In 2010? Nonononono... it was waaaay back in the day. I don't remember when it was removed, but I think it was 2002-2003 some time.. Never mind, didn't follow the replies all the way back ^^


----------



## eosia (Aug 30, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> At that time you were able to download roms?


 
Yep


----------



## Issac (Aug 30, 2013)

HtheB said:


> 2006
> 
> I remember some time ago that you could see which member number you were... or am I wrong??...


 
You still can. When you click your username the link says: http://gbatemp.net/members/htheb.39962/, meaning you're member number 39,962.

(I'm number 22,068)


----------



## porkiewpyne (Aug 30, 2013)

2008 MASTERRACE ;O;


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

eosia said:


> Yep


Times really had changed.  Guess they changed it to not get sued or something.


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> 2008 MASTERRACE ;O;


2013 MASTER RACE!


----------



## Bart Lemming (Aug 30, 2013)

2004 though this is my second account.  Pretty old!


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Aug 30, 2013)

2010. Migrated over here when the DSGM forums got boring. I was gonna join the PAlib forums but then they went down :/


----------



## Issac (Aug 30, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Times really had changed. Guess they changed it to not get sued or something.


 



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> About half a year into the forums life, the staff had to come to the decision that ROMs would no longer be available to download from GBAtemp, and all warez and other illegal material would be ruled out on the forum. The reason this was done is because a lot of members and the staff themselves had really come to appreciate the forums and each other, and didn't want to risk losing the community they had built up. So to avoid legal issues and to make sure GBAtemp was never shut down, all ROMs, ROM links, warez and more were now strictly forbidden on the 'new GBAtemp'.


 -http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/History_of_GBAtemp#History


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 30, 2013)

NeSchn said:


> 2007 right here


 
My man, my year


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 30, 2013)

3pro5u


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 30, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> 3pro5u


What does that mean? Is that 1337?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 30, 2013)

Member since 2010 and proud.


----------



## Chary (Aug 30, 2013)

WOAH. ALMOST A YEAR OLD. 

#seniormember


----------



## Raehik (Aug 30, 2013)

mercluke said:


> Pointless post incrementing thread?
> 
> Methinks yes


 

Today :>


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 30, 2013)

Not far off my 5th anniversary with this place.


----------



## rdurbin (Aug 30, 2013)

2006, almost 7 years now


----------



## Jockel (Aug 30, 2013)

Haha yeah, I remember downloading from GBAtemp in the old days. I think I was still on dial-up back then.


----------



## lukinoz (Aug 30, 2013)

Exactly two years


----------



## Arizato (Aug 30, 2013)

2009 for me.

Back in Highschool where I bought a DS Lite from a friend and I came here for support for the M3 DS Real. Very nosalgic!


----------



## Tokopimv (Aug 30, 2013)

hmm... 2012 here. i thought i was a member for a longer time, but i guess i've been lurking before that.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 30, 2013)

2009 Master Race reporting for duty.

Man, it's had to believe I've been here for over four years now. Three username changes, one avatar "change", and several belief searches later, I find myself a better person having come here. I don't think I'd be the person I am today if it wasn't for GBAtemp and the misfits I call friends. Thanks you guys.


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 30, 2013)

lol meh


----------



## Daidude (Aug 30, 2013)

Lurked for a while for Nds info and then finally joined in 2010.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 30, 2013)

Sterling said:


> 2009 Master Race reporting for duty.
> 
> Man, it's had to believe I've been here for over four years now. Three username changes, one avatar "change", and several belief searched later, I find myself a better person having come here. I don't think I'd be the person I am today if it wasn't for GBAtemp and the misfits I call friends. Thanks you guys.


It's a pleasure, officer.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 30, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> It's a pleasure, officer.


Do I know you? I'm pretty sure I've made fun of you more than once... are you sure you're not mad?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 30, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Do I know you? I'm pretty sure I've made fun of you more than once... are you sure you're not mad?


 
I don't really remember, but sometimes I don't really take things very seriously over here, I do my best to respect everyone. Not mad, at all.
It's the internet.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 30, 2013)

I've been here a while ... longer than most. But I had an account even before 'Hanafuda' that I registered for the sole purpose of downloading GBA roms. Yep. When I found a better site for that, I forgot all about my account here. When I stumbled on the place again in 2005, I couldn't even remember the old username and my isp (and email) had changed, so I registered a 'new' account. It's a pretty old account now.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Aug 30, 2013)

At times I think I was always here.

Why no 2002 as an option?

Some of us joined on day one.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2013)

December 2011 for me.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 30, 2013)

But the patch walks!
(2009)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 30, 2013)

2009 here.


----------



## tronic307 (Aug 30, 2013)

fluffykiwi said:


> At times I think I was always here.
> 
> Why no 2002 as an option?
> 
> Some of us joined on day one.


 
Yeah, what's up with that? Metroid Prime wasn't even out when I joined.


----------



## moerik (Aug 30, 2013)

I am from the far year of 2009. Like the majority according to the poll.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 30, 2013)

Yup 2009 was a good year for the Temp, cause i signed up


----------



## Plstic (Aug 30, 2013)

420 Brah


----------



## player594 (Aug 30, 2013)

2006 of course!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow.. no 2002 on the list  ? I join GBATEMP in 2002 according to my profile! I totally forgot about it.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 30, 2013)

2009 bitch, what no? FINE


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 30, 2013)

my account is not the oldest 2010


----------



## ßleck (Aug 30, 2013)

I've been here for almost a whopping 2 months. 2013 people! LET ME HEAR YOUR VOICE! WE DOMINATE THIS SITE!!!


----------



## Maverick_z (Aug 30, 2013)

bearmon2010 said:


> Wow.. no 2002 on the list  ? I join GBATEMP in 2002 according to my profile! I totally forgot about it.


 

I feel your pain.   Anyway i too joined in 2002 or when was it again?


----------



## Smuff (Aug 30, 2013)

2006 - Back when this place was cool


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Maverick_z said:


> I feel your pain.  Anyway i too joined in 2002 or when was it again?


 

Hehe. Awesome!


----------



## Firoy (Aug 30, 2013)

2011  but i almost come here just to read


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 30, 2013)

2010, signed for a research of NDS Game Soundfonts


----------



## cearp (Aug 30, 2013)

2008 and that is after lurking for a long time!


----------



## Originality (Aug 30, 2013)

2008... *shrug* long enough.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2013)

2011.
Should've signed up way earlier.
Been lurking Temp for years lol.


----------



## insidexdeath (Aug 30, 2013)

April 2010 here.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 30, 2013)

Pride of '12!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 31, 2013)

December 21st!



Spoiler



2009


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 31, 2013)

2009 #SWAGGGGG


----------

